# Flash Forward, der Thread!



## yves1993 (1. März 2010)

Hallo.

Wie die Meisten wohl mitbekommen haben hat Heute der Serienstart von Flash Forward auf Pro 7 begonnen. ( http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tAg9_C7SPYs )

Im Moment finde ich die Story sehr spannend und ich werde die Serie wohl auch sogut wie es geht weiter verfolgen.

Mein Anlass für diesen Thread ist einfach, was ihr tun würdet wenn solch ein Fall eintreten würde. Würdet ihr danach streben die Zukunft zu verhindern oder abwarten und sehen was kommt? Was wäre wenn einer Eurer Verwandten sterben würde oder wenn ihr selbst sterben würdet? 

Ich weiss das klingt jetzt etwas seltsam aber dieser Thread sollte lediglich der Fantasie dienen und bitte nur posten wenn Euch das Thema interresiert.

Je nachdem was bei meiner Vision auftreten würde würde ich dennoch anfangs etwas die Sau rauslassen, da eh die Welt recht apokalyptisch aussehen würde (Yay keine Schule etc ^^) und einfach mal abwarten ob es denn so geschieht.


So jetzt seid ihr dran, entwickelt villeicht auch ganz neue Ideen rund um das Thema. Viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok tut mir Leid, ins falsche Forum gepostet...^^ Danke Noxiel fürs Verschieben.


----------



## Thoor (1. März 2010)

Wie ich heute so über den Monitorrand die Sendung gekuckt habe und mir dabei dachte "Auf buffed.de wird sicher wieder son toller schmöckerthread eröffnet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja ich lad mir irgendwann die ganze staffel runter und zieh sie mir dann rein :// ich hab nur mitbekommen das die welt 2 minuten bewustlos wird und dabei eine art "flash" der zukunft hat :<


----------



## Messerset (1. März 2010)

I don't give a fuck about TV shows in Germany!

Im Moment sehe ich die aktuelle Staffel von 24. Das ist viel interessanter!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. März 2010)

habe mir die serie angeschaut und muss sagen hammergeil , ich werde die bis zum schluss an sehen will endlich wissen die das sein kann alle menschen genau zeit gleich ein blackout hatten der nur 137 sec ging^^


----------



## yves1993 (1. März 2010)

Hehe jo ich glaub das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ichs gern zu Ende seh. Ich will einfach nur wissen wie sich die Story weiterentwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (4. März 2010)

Ich fand eigentlich ganz nett, werd aber eher bei Lost bleiben.
Was mich gewundert hat: Alle menschen waren 137 Sekunden bewusstlos und zack brennen 90% der Gebäude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2010)

Das ist schon wieder so eine Sendung wo man jede Episode sehen muss, weil man am ende sonst absolut nichts versteht... sowas mag ich nicht sonderlich...


----------



## Thrainan (5. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist schon wieder so eine Sendung wo man jede Episode sehen muss, weil man am ende sonst absolut nichts versteht... sowas mag ich nicht sonderlich...


Ich finde das besonders spannend. Heutzutage ist es ja auch kein Problem die Serien zu anderen zeiten als dem normalen Sendetermin zu schauen. Ich finde solche Serien als neue Erzählstruktur wunderbar. Fernsehserien können inzwischen viel spannendere und komplexere Geschichten erzählen als es jeder 4 Stunden Epicspielfilm je könnte.


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. März 2010)

Ich seh Serien mittlerweile auch lieber, die sich hauptsächlich einem großen Thema widmen (zwischendurch Einzelfolgen sind aber ganz okay).... in der Glotze ist es leider absolut nervig. Da endet die Kiste spannend und man muß ´ne ganze Woche warten bis man dann wieder nur eine lausige Folge sehen darf. Verpasst man zwischendurch Folgen haste irgendwann ganz verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den _Flash Forward_ Start fand ich gut, werd aber erst weiter schauen wenn´s die Staffel komplett auf DVD gibt. 



Hab ich das nicht auch schonmal über _Fringe_ gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *_aufAmazonnach_Fringe_Season1schau_*


----------



## Deanne (5. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist schon wieder so eine Sendung wo man jede Episode sehen muss, weil man am ende sonst absolut nichts versteht... sowas mag ich nicht sonderlich...



Seh ich ähnlich. Bei Lost war es ja genau so. Ein paar Folgen verpasst und man war absolut nicht mehr in der Materie drin und hat teilweise die ganze Handlung nicht mehr verstanden. Und da ich nicht der Typ bin, der jede Woche auf die Fortsetzung einer Serie wartet, interessiert mich diese auch nicht sonderlich.


----------



## yves1993 (6. März 2010)

Hehe dann warst du wohl wirklich "Lost" ^^



> Was mich gewundert hat: Alle menschen waren 137 Sekunden bewusstlos und zack brennen 90% der Gebäude
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst dir doch logisch erklären. Überleg doch mal ^^ Wenn plötzlich absolut jeder Mensch das Bewusstsein so abrubt verlieren würde verlieren die jenigen die gerade Auto fahren oder Flugzeuge fliegen die kontrolle, heisst es knallt halt. Unfälle und ne verwüstung dürfte wohl die Folge sein. Und dass sie dabei etwas übertreiben sollte ja wohl klar sein xD Filme halt...


----------



## Laurania (10. März 2010)

Ich verfolge die Serie derzeit mit Begeisterung, da ich ein großer Fan von komplexen Metaplots bin. Da ich Lots scon im Pay-TV gesehen habe, gibt es auch keine Überschneidungen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde versuchen negative Dinge zu verhindern. Anders wäre es, wenn es eine positive Vision wäre, dann würde ich die Zukunft einfach auf mich zukommen lassen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (10. März 2010)

was ich an der ganzen serie nicht verstehe. 

der hauptdarsteller hat im grossen und ganzen was negatives gesehen: scheidung, er wird von maskierten männern gejagd. 

ABER er tut alles dafür, dass das wahr wird. soll er doch beim FBI kündigen. dann tritt die zukunft so er wie er sie gesehen hat (sich selbst vor der tafel am ermitteln) garantiert nicht ein. alternativ tuts auch n urlaub auf hawaii. 

er hätte den deutschen nazi (war ne bescheuerte folge) nicht freilassen sollen. auch damit hat er doch dazu beigetragen, dass die zukunft genau so eintritt. ich würd (wenn ich was negatives gesehen hätte) so handeln, dass es nicht passieren kann.

edit: wobei das ganze ja schon philosophische züge aufweist. steht die zukunft fest oder kann man sie verhindern?


----------

